# What do you call your human?



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 13, 2007)

What do you call your person? Do you have any special nicknames for them?

I call my mom "mom" although sometimes she thinks I call her "slave"when I come out and nudge her. Honestly though - I'm just trying to say"give me what I want NOW...."....

The BunFather


----------



## Loki (Apr 13, 2007)

I call her Mom, Mommy, Momma, Mum, MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM and Jerk.



It depends on the situation and the mood I'm in.





loki


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers (Apr 13, 2007)

I have two humans. I call the big onethat just cuddles me and talks to me Mom. I call the littleone that kicks me out of my cage to clean it, scoops my litter, takesme to my play palace area, feeds me and cleans up my wounds when Timmygets me Slave. 

If only my slave would work a little harder.


----------



## MissBea (Apr 14, 2007)

I call my human mom or bunmother...but I do expect her to serve me much like a servant would.

After all, I'm worth it...

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## TinkleBunny (Apr 14, 2007)

Even though my human has had me since I wasquite young, I don't call her mom. She has never really treated me likeone of her kits, she is my constant companion and we both groomeachother. She spends alot of time with the male human, who I don'tlike. He tells me I smell and tries to catch me and give me kisses onthe top of my head. I call my human by her name, Star, but I don'tactually talk to her much.

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## chinmom (Apr 14, 2007)

i call my humin mommie but i's starting to call her slave. i dont think she likes it much...


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 15, 2007)

When I'm in a good mood its Lara or Dude
When I'm in a bad mood its ************


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 15, 2007)

When she touches me i call her the big annoying lump, when she brings treats i call her human mum!


----------



## hollynflopsy (Apr 15, 2007)

We call our human mummy


----------



## Bun~Bun (Apr 16, 2007)

Like whith family relation-names.

I'm my mum's son.

The other family members I live whith:

I have a brother named Cocoa.
I have a feline brother named Eric.
I also have 3 reptilian brothers, Iggy, Zack, and Koopa.
My grand parents.
My aun't(Doesn't whant her name revealed.).
My Uncle Chip.
My Cousin, Boo Boo.

It's quite a big family - and my cousins and siblings can be quiteannoying - especially my older brother Eric. He thinks he's such a coolcat cause he sleeps whith mum and can climb over fences.

*Eric butts in:*
Ahem!! First of all brother Bun-Butt, unlike you, I actually behave my self and don't fight and dig at carpet.

*Bun-Bun:*
Atleast I don't hit females.

*Eric:*
Boo Boo can be a bitch. She hits me first!!

*Bun -Bun:*
Wow!! I can't beleive you lick your mother whith that mouth!!

*Eric:*
Atleast I'm not a dirty poop machine that doesn't listen and rolls around in every mud puddle.

*Bun-Bun:*
Atleast I don't lick my rear. No wonder cat breath stinks so bad.

*Eric:*
Atleast I don't hump my own siblings.

*Bun-Bun:*
Atleast I don't reck grandmum's flowers by digging a hole to take a poop!!

*Eric:*
Atleast I don't poop every 5 seconds!!

*Chip:*
Stop fighting!! Ya'll are getting off topic!!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 18, 2007)

I call my moma: moma. Ronnietold me that is what I am supposed to call her. I call theother Rabbit Ronnie, cuz that is his name. And I call the dogMaggie. Moma told me the walking rock's name is 'Tori' butI like 'walking rock' better because it describesher. I don't talk to the humans other than moma.But I do need a name for moma's dad because he sometimes feeds me andgets me out. Any suggestions?


----------



## silver822 (Apr 18, 2007)

I like to call my human "annoying".Of couse Iwuv her,but she just picks me up,DEMAND that I lick her then smushes mein a bunny hug.When all I wantto do is huddle under the bed!


----------



## The Gang of Fur (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, me calls her mommee, mommee!,mommmmmmeeeeee, mmmoooommmmmmeeeeeeeeeee!!!, blockhead, andif it's really bad, you:censored2: !!!!


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 21, 2007)

Mama and Daddy mostly...though sometimes we callthat tall guy, Stinky Man, or Mama, Stinky Lady. And we callthat little human Stinky Small Stuff.

Of course, we call each other by our names...but the humans...well,they're just stinky. They have these little, short, hairlessears, and they can change their fur whenever they seem to have thefleeting desire to...not to mention Mama likes to put this stinky stuffon her nails...we really don't understand all that...CRAZINESS!!!

And what's with all the NOISE that smallish human makes, and thejumping around and such?! Why does that wild animal get letto be out all the time, and we tame, sweet, harmless bunnies have tosleep in these TINY cages?!

Hey!! Wait a minute here....Mama here...TINYcages?!?! You guys live in HUGE palaces!! :X

Oh wait...she's right...Um...sorry, Mama...we'll be quiet now...:?

Oh, babies, you know I love you...you can complain fromhere to the end of the universe, and I'll still love you for who youare!!
:inlove:


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Jul 20, 2007)

*hmm... well it depends.. When she is being nice and cleaning my prison cell( she calls it a cage) and giving me treats and stroking my head and........... well anyways most of the time its mommy or slave.. bu when she puts me in my prison cell(cage is what she calls it) for the night.. i get* *soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo* *
mad at her that i call her %$$*@#!~$%^&%*!!! well you know what that means right?*


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Jul 20, 2007)

L O L :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi, Simi here, and I usualy call my humin Silly, crazy pants, phsyco bananza pants, or Momma, and sometime mommy... And if shes doing something I dont like, or I am grumpy, I call her Stupid Head.

Hey, Sisi here, and I usualy like momma, so I call her momma.... Or mommy or mum, sometimes Food lady, and when I am grumpy of mad at her (kinda like I am now) I call her stupid fart face... Not very nice I know, but Im a tad moody laitly...

Byes.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 20, 2007)

i call my bun master mommy if she is feeding me if not its more like 

MMMMMOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!

~Roxie (the princess:biggrin2:)


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 21, 2007)

Teacup: "I call my humans ether by what they call themselves or what I think fits them. Here are names I think fit...


Hey 
Treat Bringer 
human 
person 
tall 
Mom (name for dominate tall female) 
Dad (name for dominate tall male) 
Sister (name for young humane)"
-Teacup

[line]

Kali: "I call my humans...


hey you 
move 
TREATS!!!
NO 
you
and when I'm really mad 


dumb a***
idiot"
-Kali


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jul 21, 2007)

We call our mommy "Well Trained"

LOL The Celestial Wind Gang: Akemi, Lucky, Rainbow, Star, Emma, Triton, Brabados, Sabe & The Kits.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 21, 2007)

I call my mommy ...well, "mommy". Or "Yay food!".... And then her mommy is called either "gramma", or "mommy's mommy".(Or "Yay food again!")Mommy's brother is called "uncle" 
Mommy's friends and other relatives are called "annoying". 
~Butter


----------

